# JL Audio Marine Speakers no sound



## JHawth42 (Nov 13, 2018)

Have two JL Audio speakers and an Amp in my Skimmer Skiff that have had zero problems until this weekend. Head unit powers on, phone connects with Bluetooth and says it's playing but no sound comes out of the speakers. Reset the unit, unpaired, repaired, etc. No luck. Any thoughts on what might be the problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

If your head unit allows the selection of different pairs of speakers, you may have bumped the selector to a pair of non-existent speakers.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Get rid of the head unit and go with a JL Audio MBT-CRX bluetooth adapter and the JL radio 200 watt amp.


----------

